# Good places without a car



## Naomira (Feb 25, 2015)

I'm hoping to move back to Spain in 4 years and want to start preparing now. My previous attempt failed due to poor planning. I don't intend to drive as I have driven in Spain before and found it really stressful.
My ideal place would be Barcelona but I will be living on a pension and I think it's a bit expensive as I'll be renting.
Can anyone suggest any areas with good public transport and amenities? I'd like to start visiting possible places next year and trying them out for size. I'm thinking of Valencia at the moment but would welcome suggestions.


----------



## Dedaneen (Jul 6, 2013)

Ive been watching relocation programs about Costa Blanca looks like some good places there, Torrevieja, Alicante seems really healthy too. But hey Im quite ignorant on the whole topic but there will be clever experienced people along soon


----------



## Elyles (Aug 30, 2012)

Although most Brits flock to the Southern coastal areas, we prefer the foothills of the Pyrenees in Jaca, Spain. Where we live is a quaint city of about 12,000 normally but swells in August to 40,000 but we live outside the city center and it is always peaceful. As in most cities and here, there is excellent public transportation that covers the main points in town. For those of us over 65 the bus is free, well, sort of. We need to have a card every year for 10€ from the Ayuntamiento. To travel in country there is what is called the Tarjeta Dorada for train travel for people over 60. This allows for a 40% discount from M-Th and 25% on F-Sun. When we retired here about four years ago we sold our vehicles in the US to not be burdened with the liabilities and are glad we did. Also, here we can bicycle everywhere as well. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Naomira (Feb 25, 2015)

I spent a couple of months in Torrevieja in 2008. I was in an urbanisation which was about 45 minutes from town centre. When you went outside the gates it was very run down. Most of the apartments were boarded up and were probably used as summer rentals.
Alicante seemed more appealing but as there wasn't a regular bus service in and out, in the winter months, I didn't see much. I might do a trip there.
I don't know much about northern Spain. It's definitely worth a look. Unbelievably, I'm an adult who never learned to cycle. I must do something about that as it good definitely be helpful. Thanks for replies.


----------



## Elyles (Aug 30, 2012)

After being in this forum since 2011, I would never make a statement requesting info on where to live because it will lead to overload of information. Those of us who have settled here all have positive opinions on where to live. It's sort of like asking a Spaniard where the best wine is made here. They will invariably tell you the area they are from. Parts of Northern Spain do not have as easily accessed public transportation as we do


----------



## Naomira (Feb 25, 2015)

Elyles said:


> After being in this forum since 2011, I would never make a statement requesting info on where to live because it will lead to overload of information. Those of us who have settled here all have positive opinions on where to live. It's sort of like asking a Spaniard where the best wine is made here. They will invariably tell you the area they are from. Parts of Northern Spain do not have as easily accessed public transportation as we do


No problem with too much information as I'm happy to sift through it. The last time I didn't have enough so I'm examining everything. Though I probably should have specified that cities would be my preference. 
I used to have romantic ideas about rural living but when you're on your own it's very different as I found out. 
I like the way Spanish cities have little precincts which can be very friendly but there are a lot of places to venture out to as well. It's just a question of finding somewhere that's accessible and affordable.


----------



## Elyles (Aug 30, 2012)

Naomira said:


> No problem with too much information as I'm happy to sift through it. The last time I didn't have enough so I'm examining everything. Though I probably should have specified that cities would be my preference.
> I used to have romantic ideas about rural living but when you're on your own it's very different as I found out.
> I like the way Spanish cities have little precincts which can be very friendly but there are a lot of places to venture out to as well. It's just a question of finding somewhere that's accessible and affordable.


Affordability can be difficult in larger cities


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

I can't drive, and chose the town where I live (Vélez-Málaga, approx 35km East of Málaga and 5km inland from the coast at Torre del Mar) precisely because it is so easy to get around by public transport. The town itself is large and has pretty much all the amenities a person could need by way of shopping, medical facilities, leisure, cultural activities, etc. and property is very affordable. There is not a great deal of property available to rent, other than flats, however.

We have over 30 buses to the city of Málaga per day (in each direction) from where you can connect to the rail services to other parts of Spain, or a large number of express bus services. The local bus service runs at 15 minute intervals between Vélez and the resort of Torre del Mar, stopping at the local hospital and indoor shopping centre on the way (flat fare of €1.30 (€0.60 for those with an over 65 pass) but a 10 journey pass is available for €10.40). There are also less frequent bus services to Nerja and Torrox, and a daily service to the city of Granada.


----------



## mickbcn (Feb 4, 2013)

Naomira said:


> No problem with too much information as I'm happy to sift through it. The last time I didn't have enough so I'm examining everything. Though I probably should have specified that cities would be my preference.
> I used to have romantic ideas about rural living but when you're on your own it's very different as I found out.
> I like the way Spanish cities have little precincts which can be very friendly but there are a lot of places to venture out to as well. It's just a question of finding somewhere that's accessible and affordable.


If you like the area of Barcelona here you have one exampla that you can find cheaper flats in villages "near" the city, you can find flats from 200 euros month,take a look in idealista.com and elige your flat and city.
Good luck.


----------



## mickbcn (Feb 4, 2013)

Naomira said:


> No problem with too much information as I'm happy to sift through it. The last time I didn't have enough so I'm examining everything. Though I probably should have specified that cities would be my preference.
> I used to have romantic ideas about rural living but when you're on your own it's very different as I found out.
> I like the way Spanish cities have little precincts which can be very friendly but there are a lot of places to venture out to as well. It's just a question of finding somewhere that's accessible and affordable.


If you like the area of Barcelona here you have one exampla that you can find cheaper flats in villages "near" the city, you can find flats from 200 euros month,take a look in idealista.com and elige your flat and city.
Good luck.https://www.idealista.com/inmueble/27368548/


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

I live in a small rural town where there are just four buses a day and the nearest cities are 40 km away. You could live here without a car as it has all the shops and facilities you need, but it would be a bit claustrophobic.

An area I would recommend looking at, which I know quite well, is the area around Cadiz, Chiclana de la Frontera, El Puerto de Santa María and Sanlucar de la Barrameda. The public transport network is excellent, comprising buses, trains and ferries. There are good facilities, the climate is quite temperate and there are plenty of good accessible beaches. Rents are generally cheaper than the Mediterranean coasts.


----------



## Naomira (Feb 25, 2015)

Great tips and link everyone. Thanks.


----------



## Anciana (Jul 14, 2014)

Naomira said:


> Alicante seemed more appealing but as there wasn't a regular bus service in and out, in the winter months, I didn't see much. I might do a trip there.


Alicante and Costa Blanca NORTH of Alicante has very good public communication along the coast. They have a tram, which runs often, is handicapped accessible and travels through a very picturesque landscape, so passengers enjy it. But connections from the coast going inland are not frequent, and it makes a big difference in prices of houses and apartents along the coast, and a few miles inland.


----------



## Justina (Jan 25, 2013)

*where to live*



Alcalaina said:


> I live in a small rural town where there are just four buses a day and the nearest cities are 40 km away. You could live here without a car as it has all the shops and facilities you need, but it would be a bit claustrophobic.
> 
> An area I would recommend looking at, which I know quite well, is the area around Cadiz, Chiclana de la Frontera, El Puerto de Santa María and Sanlucar de la Barrameda. The public transport network is excellent, comprising buses, trains and ferries. There are good facilities, the climate is quite temperate and there are plenty of good accessible beaches. Rents are generally cheaper than the Mediterranean coasts.


having lived in Cadiz city for almost three years and a year and a half in chiclana, I wouldn't recommend either. Cadiz is a lovely city and the people are great as in chiclana, but come winter the both can be depressing, I know it is only a couple of months, but for me, if you are not part of a circle of friends where one can ignore the weather, then they can both be the pits.
I wrote many moons ago to Lynn who gave me a detailed account of life in Velez and its suoerb connections along the coast and sorry that I didn't up sticks and move.
I also wrote to someone in Campobello who was delighted with the connections and the area but she did disappear, so who knows, but it did seem very promising.
Malaga also seems a very alive spot. 
It really depends on what you are looking for.


----------



## Naomira (Feb 25, 2015)

Justina said:


> Cadiz is a lovely city and the people are great as in chiclana, but come winter the both can be depressing, I know it is only a couple of months, but for me, if you are not part of a circle of friends where one can ignore the weather, then they can both be the pits.
> I wrote many moons ago to Lynn who gave me a detailed account of life in Velez and its suoerb connections along the coast and sorry that I didn't up sticks and move.


I too suffered the misery of a winter of isolation and depression in Torrevieja so I can understand how you feel. I will definitely look at Velez. 
Lynn's very thorough reply and personal experience have given me a lot to think about. 
I only wish I had known about this forum when I could afford to move, back then, and was young enough to find work but will now have to wait till I retire. 
Still, there's no point in looking back. It's still a real possibility in the future.


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

Naomira said:


> I too suffered the misery of a winter of isolation and depression in Torrevieja so I can understand how you feel. I will definitely look at Velez.
> Lynn's very thorough reply and personal experience have given me a lot to think about.
> I only wish I had known about this forum when I could afford to move, back then, and was young enough to find work but will now have to wait till I retire.
> Still, there's no point in looking back. It's still a real possibility in the future.


Actually Torre del Mar (the seaside resort which is part of Vélez-Málaga municipality) has even better bus connections as not only do all the buses originating in Vélez pass through there, but all the ones from Nerja and Torrox do too. There is also a long distance express service (3 times a day, I think) which runs as far as Almeria in the East and Algeciras to the West.

There is more accommodation to rent there (both long and short term) than there is in Vélez. Torre doesn't have the historical interest of Vélez but it is a nice place with a beautiful promenade lined with gardens all the way along. It is only really busy in July and August as the majority of the holidaymakers who go there are Spanish, and is a very family orientated resort, no lager louts here! It does retain some life all year round as al the local people use it and you will see plenty of people walking, cycling, dog-walking, jogging etc and in the restaurants there at any time of year. There are some expat clubs and societies which meet in Torre, although it is easy enough to travel to those from Vélez if you want to join in.


----------



## Naomira (Feb 25, 2015)

Thanks Lynn. I'll definitely have a look as it sounds like somewhere I could live.


----------



## Dedaneen (Jul 6, 2013)

Naomira said:


> I too suffered the misery of a winter of isolation and depression in Torrevieja so I can understand how you feel. I will definitely look at Velez.
> Lynn's very thorough reply and personal experience have given me a lot to think about.
> I only wish I had known about this forum when I could afford to move, back then, and was young enough to find work but will now have to wait till I retire.
> Still, there's no point in looking back. It's still a real possibility in the future.


What were the problems that you encountered in the Winter Naomira?


----------



## Naomira (Feb 25, 2015)

Dedaneen said:


> What were the problems that you encountered in the Winter Naomira?


I was renting an apartment in an urbanisation where most of the other apartments, including those beside me, were barred up. It was a quite a long way from the town and when I went outside the gates, there were fields of litter and not much else. There was nowhere to take a walk in the evening so I tended to be on my own a lot of the time. I met some expat couples but they lived a good bit away and had their own circle of friends. It's different when you're part of a couple.
I had no Spanish at the time so that made life difficult as well.
When I inquired about a bus trip to Alicante, I was told there were no buses at that time of year. This might not be the case now.
I know people who like Torrevieja a lot but it really didn't suit my needs. My Finnish friend who spent 2 weeks with me there felt the same.
I think it depends on what you're looking for and, as a single person, it just wasn't a place I wanted to be.


----------



## Dedaneen (Jul 6, 2013)

Naomira said:


> I was renting an apartment in an urbanisation where most of the other apartments, including those beside me, were barred up. It was a quite a long way from the town and when I went outside the gates, there were fields of litter and not much else. There was nowhere to take a walk in the evening so I tended to be on my own a lot of the time. I met some expat couples but they lived a good bit away and had their own circle of friends. It's different when you're part of a couple.
> I had no Spanish at the time so that made life difficult as well.
> When I inquired about a bus trip to Alicante, I was told there were no buses at that time of year. This might not be the case now.
> I know people who like Torrevieja a lot but it really didn't suit my needs. My Finnish friend who spent 2 weeks with me there felt the same.
> I think it depends on what you're looking for and, as a single person, it just wasn't a place I wanted to be.


Got to admit that dosnt sound great at all, also being single would present more difficulties I assume.
As a single going to be over there soon Ill have to be more outgoing but I do enjoy my own company and also I can drive which will be a bonus I hope.


----------



## Naomira (Feb 25, 2015)

Dedaneen said:


> Got to admit that dosnt sound great at all, also being single would present more difficulties I assume.
> As a single going to be over there soon Ill have to be more outgoing but I do enjoy my own company and also I can drive which will be a bonus I hope.


It will definitely make a difference if you're prepared to drive there. I had a bad experience which put me off driving there but you may be a more confident driver than I am. I honestly didn't prepare very well and had no Spanish so I couldn't check things out or look for new apartments on my own.
If I was doing it again, I would get to know the area before I moved and have at least some basic Spanish. I hope it goes well.


----------



## uora (Jul 19, 2011)

Naomira said:


> I too suffered the misery of a winter of isolation and depression in Torrevieja so I can understand how you feel. I will definitely look at Velez.
> Lynn's very thorough reply and personal experience have given me a lot to think about.
> I only wish I had known about this forum when I could afford to move, back then, and was young enough to find work but will now have to wait till I retire.
> Still, there's no point in looking back. It's still a real possibility in the future.


I'm sorry to hear about your experience of Torrevieja, I think it depends very much on where you are. The first time I came here I stayed for two weeks in the north of the town and had a similar experience as you. Only couples or families around who didn't want to talk with me 
Next time I decided to move the the south and almost all I met said hello, hallo or hola and started to talk. So within three weeks I gave a Christmas party for some of the people I met 
(I still do that every year, the only condition is that if you are alone, you are welcome.)

I live in an open urbanisation with about 50% Spanish and 50% mostly from North Europe. The Spanish are here in summer and around Christmas, the North Europeans the rest of the year and some of us live here all the time. I know about four or five British persons who live here - there could be more - but you don't notice them really. It is not a "British urbanisation".

We have all we need here (except a bank). Like bars, restaurants, pharmacies, grocery shops etc. The buses go every 50 min. to the town centre (or maybe every 30 min in summer?) I usually walk home when I've been out even if it's late, it's around 25 min, and never had any problems. I don't know why so many British think there is a lot of criminality in Torrevieja - it is not true.
And the Mediterranean is 2 min away, very nice in summer 
If you have any questions, please ask and I'll try to answer.


----------



## Dedaneen (Jul 6, 2013)

Which part of Torrevieja are you in Uora?


----------



## uora (Jul 19, 2011)

I'm in the southern part of Torrevieja - between Playa Los Naufragos and Cala Ferris (or between Laguna Salada de Torrevieja and the Mediterranean) if you prefer. 
The first year I didn't have a car and used the buses and taxis. The bus is 1.35€ for non-residents and a taxi usually less than 10 € depending on where you are going of course. 
Torrevieja is not a pretty town, but I like it here. I chose Torrevieja because I didn't know if I could learn Spanish and because I knew there were a lot of different organisations, clubs where I could meet people if I felt alone. I haven't had time to go there yet


----------

